# New To Urology



## DanielleKiehl (Nov 13, 2008)

We just recently (with in the last month or so) had a Urologist start here at our Cancer Center. I am looking into getting my specialty credential in Urology so that i can feel more comfurtable in this coding. Do you have any advise? I ordered the Study Guide from AAPC already and i am just waiting on it to arrive.

Thanks for all of your suggestions and support ahead of time.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Nov 20, 2008)

I, too, am taking my CPC-URO exam....continue what you are doing as well as attend URO workshops/classes and study at least 1 hour everyday



Dillie2003 said:


> We just recently (with in the last month or so) had a Urologist start here at our Cancer Center. I am looking into getting my specialty credential in Urology so that i can feel more comfurtable in this coding. Do you have any advise? I ordered the Study Guide from AAPC already and i am just waiting on it to arrive.
> 
> Thanks for all of your suggestions and support ahead of time.


----------

